# Aster Climax On E-Bay



## scubaroo (Mar 19, 2009)

Has anyone else seen the Aster Climax up for auction in the live steam section on e-bay.
From an estate sale.
Looks to be in good condition.
The seller has no clue what they have!
Here is a link.


http://cgi.ebay.com/Vintage-Live-St...663770?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item336361765a

Craig


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

Watching .. Will be interesting on this one.


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

The Seller has been informed by some one who has seen the Climax for sale. He let him know that it is one very few that would be available and worth a lo of money. Does look nice though.
What would be a fair price for the engine.


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

I got mine in brand New condition un run factory built for under 1000.00


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Kovacjr on 13 Dec 2010 08:16 PM 
I got mine in brand New condition un run factory built for under 1000.00 

Is that what a new Live Steam Climax sold for in the 80's?


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

No I bought mine a few years ago. ve seen them on Ebay go for 1200-2000 and FSBO for about the same


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

I see that it even comes with a 'Japanese' Mogul tender! 
I wonder why? 
One assumes that the loco was modified into narrow gauge and given a new tender. 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

David, 
Would the Japanese mogul tender be the 3 axle one? Caught my eye as I've never seen that configuration before. 
Didn't catch my fancy tho', looks odd to me. 

Thanks, 
John


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

So much for a good deal. Later RJD


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Given that Aster modeled the Climax used on the "Colorado and Northwestern Narrow Gauge Line,and it is scaled 1:24 I would say it is a narrow gauge engine. The question is, what happened to the other locomotive that went to the other tender that does not belong with the Climax?


----------



## JEFF RUNGE (Jan 2, 2008)

I think John is correct, the extra tender is from an Aster 8550 Mogul


----------



## jfrank (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By JEFF RUNGE on 14 Dec 2010 05:47 PM 
I think John is correct, the extra tender is from an Aster 8550 Mogul 

Jeff, is that the 100mph Climax?


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

They won't crawl, but they will run reasonably slowly...


----------



## Steve S. (Jan 2, 2008)

Johns just being a Aster *TROUBLEMAKER*.







 But no, it's the Western Marryland Shay that runs like a scalded dog.


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Steve S. on 15 Dec 2010 09:10 AM 
Johns just being a Aster *TROUBLEMAKER*.







But no, it's the Western Marryland Shay that runs like a scalded dog.









Steve 
Are you sure John does not have your hands tied and typing for you, "WM...runs like a scalded dog." I got the videos of the WM 6 running s-lo-o--o-o-w but remember this was a mainline shay.


----------



## Steve S. (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Charles on 15 Dec 2010 09:45 AM 


I got the videos of the WM 6 running s-lo-o--o-o-w but remember this was a mainline shay. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------






Thats a good point Charles. On the videos of the real one that I have seen it is running faster then other Shays.


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

Having ridden behind WM 6, as well as the other Shays, at Cass on level track, the difference in max speed is definitely NOT breathtaking. 

There is a gang from Ohio that show up regularly wearing their "Shay Racing Team" member shirts. They take this velocity stuff seriously, I guess. 

For anyone interested in geared locos, Cass is a must-go. Best are the May charters by CALS and MSLRHS. 

Larry


----------



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

Posted By gibs035 on 13 Dec 2010 06:31 PM 
The Seller has been informed by some one who has seen the Climax for sale. He let him know that it is one very few that would be available and worth a lo of money. Does look nice though.
What would be a fair price for the engine.


Well the weasel cancelled the auction. 
No good deed goes unpunished I guess, the guy should have kept his mouth shut and let the auction play itself out.


----------



## MikeK (Jan 3, 2008)

Actually, it appears that while the original auction was cancelled, the Climax has been relisted with a $9.95 starting price and a $2,000.00 Buy It Now price.


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Must be another one with different bid options:

Aster Climax


----------



## scubaroo (Mar 19, 2009)

Yes, Its been re-listed.
And they seem to have found the loco the other tender belonged to.
He also has two other Aster locos up for auction as well if anyone is interested.
One is a Southern King Arthur 4-6-0.
The other is an Old Faithful 76.
All three look to be in good condition

Craig 


http://cgi.ebay.com/ASTER-Southern-...310143?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item33637a957f

http://cgi.ebay.com/ASTER-Old-Faith...296256?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item33637a5f40

http://cgi.ebay.com/ASTER-Climax-2-...294783?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item33637a597f


----------



## scubaroo (Mar 19, 2009)

OK,
Now it shows the climax sold for the buy-it-now price. $2000.00


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Weird that the Schools yesterday had a buy it now of 2,000 and today does not


----------

